# Bisel en V



## Joanna Drayton

Hola foreros
Estoy traduciendo una especificación de un procedimiento de soldadura.

Hay una descripción de diseño de junta que dice: "bisel en V".  ¿Cómo traduzco esto?

Mis intentos:
_V bevelled edge_
_V bevel_
_V bevelling_

Help me please


----------



## Adalar

Joanna Drayton said:


> Hola foreros
> Estoy traduciendo una especificación de un procedimiento de soldadura.
> 
> Hay una descripción de diseño de junta que dice: "bisel en V". ¿Cómo traduzco esto?
> 
> Mis intentos:
> _V bevelled edge_
> _V bevel_
> _V bevelling_
> 
> Help me please


 
V bevelled edge suena correcto.  ¨

Saludos


----------



## Joanna Drayton

A mí también me sonaba bien, por eso lo puse como mi primer intento.
Gracias. Creo que lo voy a usar.


----------



## iinnffooss

Another suggestion

V-shaped chamfered edge


----------



## alvarezg

lo que se pone en los planos es V-groove weld.


----------



## Joanna Drayton

alvarez
Gracias por tu comentario. ¿Tienes algún link donde pueda encontrar vocabulario técnico sobre soldadura?


----------



## alvarezg

http://www.tpub.com/steelworker1/29.htm
o busca sobre "weld symbols"


----------



## Joanna Drayton

AAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhh
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Lo máximo!!!!!!!!!!! Me has ayudado hartísimo. Mucho más de lo que te imaginas.
Un millón de gracias, Alvarez.


----------



## solfinker

¡Hola! A ver si podéis ayudarme con esto:

_pieza alargada de metal con forma de cilindro, que tiene dos caras en arista y afiladas en bisel. 
_Mi intento:
_long cilindric metal piece, that has two faces in edge and sharpened in bevel_

¡Gracias!


----------



## iinnffooss

Yo, sin ser nativo, diría: metallic piece with an elongated cylindrical shape which has two sharp V bevelled faces. 

De todas formas, una imagen de la pieza a describir ayudaría bastante, porque tampoco llego a hacerme muy bien a la idea de cuál es el aspecto del objeto en sí...

Suerte


----------



## Joanna Drayton

Gracias iinnffooss
Creo que este thread puede resultarte útil.
Saludos,
JD
http://www.tecnovidrio.com.mx/index.php?art_id=181&categ=205


----------

